# Family donor (brother's sperm) in clinics abroad



## Light Blue (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi, I'm thinking of asking my brother to donate his sperm so I can have a genetic connection to a child if I end up having to go down the donor egg route (long story short I'm a super healthy mid 40s who found love late in life; I will be having iui in UK in a few weeks, but due to costs of IVF in UK I'm looking abroad for further treatment if this fails).
I've mainly looked at Greek clinics so far. I can't lie - I like the idea that many don't charge extra to progress to ICSI if its deemed necessary (are Spanish and Turkish clinics like this ... not charging extra for ICSI?)
IUI will be with my current partner's sperm; but this whole fertility journey has proved a real struggle for him so far, and I don't want him to continue this journey if he's reluctant. If he wants to continue and my eggs are deemed too poor quality then I'd still want to attempt to have some of any donor eggs mixed with my brother's sperm in addition some being mixed with my partner's sperm. Has anyone had similar feelings to me, and pursued this kind of treatment?
1. Were there problems convincing clinics abroad to accept your brother as a sperm donor if their laws only permit anonymous donation? How, if at all, did u get around this? 
2. As far as I'm aware in Greece & Spain its anonymous donation only; anyone know the law in Turkey?
I ask Q.1 because when reading some posts regarding Serum clinic, a responder suggested speaking to Penny to discuss the issue of a known family donor...and it got me thinking that there may be ways around it.
Thank you for any and every response. I'm in a fragile place trying to be brave and dig deep to tap in to what I really want out of this journey. On the one hand scared to death the door may be closing on me having children; on the other, hopeful that I'm starting on the final chapter of achieving my long-held dream...x


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Lightblue and welcome to FF 

I can't answer your questions but I'm sure most clinics would be able to answer you very quickly.

It sounds like you've already been investigating clinics so I would drop them an email and check what's possible. I've usually found that the majority of clinics I've contacted have responded to my queries within a couple of days. 

Good luck with your journey x


----------



## Marsette (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello Light Blue

That is something that I also thought but will never ask my brother as too scared of his no.
The clinic were I just had my combined ivf is very accommodating. Can we exchange a private message to continue this conversation?
I dont know as I just logged on first time today.

Kind Regards
Marsette


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

hello i had a known donor a close male friend in Serum so it is possibly have a conversation with the lovely Penny.  In the UK it is possible too but they quararnine all known donors or they did when we were IVF ing


Best of luck


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there

Did you get an answer from the clinics? I know many people accept their sister's eggs, but just thinking about the implications of using brother's sperm. As the birth mother, you would be named as the mother on the birth certificate. The child's biological father would be your brother. If the child is born in the UK, who would legally go on the birth certificate? Would it be your partner or your brother? Just thought it might be worth raising the question, as it could have implications for any child born, if their birth certificates showed their parents as being brother and sister. 

This isn't an issue when using a sister's eggs, as only the birth mother is named on the birth certificate.

Best of luck


----------

